# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*Eine kleine Story wie ihr mit eigentlich zu leichtem Gerät einen eigentlich zu großen Fisch gefangen habt (z. B. einen 80cm Hecht an der leichten Barschspinnrute oder einen 5 - Pfund - Karpfen an der unberingten 7m - Stippe, etc.) *


*Der Gewinn Juni​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Da mach ich doch mal den Anfang und zwar war ich auf Forellen aus mit einer Winkelpicker. Habe den halben Tag nichts gefangen, doch das Glück hatte mich nicht vollkommen verlassen. Plötzlich ein Biss, ich hatte schon gedacht ja die hat bestimmt 3 bis 4 kilo hatte schon Angst das sie mir die Angel in paar Teile zerlegt. Doch mit Geduld und Ausdauer kam dan ein Wels zum Vorschein 70cm. Man da hab ich mal gestaunt, das die Angel mit soner dünnen Spitze dies ausgehalten hat.


----------



## the big catch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Und hiermit melde ich mich zum zweiten.So,ich war am 30 mai dieses Jahres mit meinem Verein beim Kreis-Verbandsangeln.gefischt habe ich mit zwei Winckelpickern auf Brasse und co.Mistwurm und Made an den 8er Haken und los gehts!Einmal ausgeworfen,10 Minuten später wieder zum nachfüllen des Futterkorbes eingeholt und ich dachte,mich tritt n Pferd|bigeyes.Ein gigantoss Hecht hat meinen Futterkorb bis zum Ufer verfolgt und schwamm seelenruhig 1 Meter vor mir entfernthin und her.Ich dachte mir,schade,dass dies ein Friedfischangeln war.Der Hecht verzog sich auch wieder,naja,nicht weit weg,da die Eider dort ziemlich schmal war.Ausgeworfen und eine Stunde und ziemlich viele Futterladungen später rührte sich was auf der linken Winkelpicker.Ziemlich aufgeregt hieb ich an und bekam eine gewalltige Ladung Energie zu spüren.Nach vielen Minuten Drill und immer mehr und mehr Bangen um das Vorfach war es geschafft!! Ein schöner 87cm Hecht landete in meinem Kescher und später in meiner Pfanne.
Es war mein allererster Hecht!!!!!Und den hab ich auf Mistwurm/Made gefangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da dies aber ein Friedfischangeln war,konnte ich ihn leider nicht wiegen lassen:c
War trotzdem noch den ganzen Tag bis jetzt Happy:m
Blumen zum Gruße
the big catch


----------



## angler4711 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Moin!


In April diesen Jahres habe ich mir eine Bologneserute
in 7m gekauft. (von shimano)
Gleich am nächsten Wochenende ging es los zum fischen
und testen der neuen Rute.
Da ich sowieso noch Köderfische brauchte machte ich einen 
18er Haken mit 2 Maden dran. (gefüttert)
Nach denn 2 oder dritten kleinen Fisch ging meine Pose 
plötzlich schnell unter Wasser.
Meine neue Bolo bog sich bis zum anschlag! (Bespult mit einer 18er Schnur)

Nach langen bangen und langen drill, konnte ich einen
Graßkarpfen von 65cm fangen!


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Wuhuu,
also dann will ich auch mal meine story erzählen:

Als ich zehn war (im Jahre ´98  ) und noch nicht lange meinen Fischereischein hatte, war ich an einem kleineren Fluss namens Wisenta angeln- man könnte eigentlich schon von einem Bach sprechen- welcher zu meinen Hausgewässern zählte. Meine Rute: eine billige 1,80m lange Steckrute, mit einer Rolle die wahrscheinlich von mehr als 2 Kugellagern nur träumen konnte  Schnurstärke, hmm unebkannt würde ich sagen 
mit dabei: Mum, Vattern und mein Onkel aus Köln!

Während die anderen das schöne Wetter genossen, war ich dabei dem einen oder anderen Barsch mit einem 00er spinner aufzulauern! nach ein paar kleinen Stachelrittern dann plötzlich:
BISS!!! und das war kein Barsch! Als kleiner Spunt schrie ich lauthals: "Hilfe! hab was!!!!... das is nen Hecht, nee Zander!!! ACH NEE KARPFEN!   .... nee doch nen HEcht!!! SCHNELL DEN KESCHER!!! SCHNELL!!!" der Kescher, welcher übrigens ein Baumarktmodell war, und mit schätzungsweise einer Bügelweite von 40cm (wenn überhaupt) doch ziemlich klein ausfiel (ursprünglich von mir dazu verwendet an der ostsee strandkrabben zu fangen  ) wurde von meinem Onkel geführt! nach ein paar Minuten nervenzerreibender Sprungaktionen des Fisches konnte es mein Onkel doch irgendwie schaffen den Hecht aus dem Wasser zu hebeln! der Spinner hing ganz vorn an der äußersten Maulkante in etwas "Fischhaut", mir ist bis heute noch unbegreiflich wie der Hecht so überhaupt von mir ausgedrillt werden konnte, da ich damals ja noch nicht so ganz auf dem laufenden war, was Bremseneinstellung und Co angeht  vorallem ohne Stahlvorfach!
Da lag er! mein erster Hecht in meinem bis dato noch kurzen Anglerleben!! Auf das 65cm große Krokodil war ich natürlich stolz wie Oskar!! 
#h
liebe Grüße!


----------



## spin89 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Nun komme ich mal zu meiner, sich von den anderen Storys abwendenden Story:m, denn nun kommen auch die Meeresfische ins Spiel

Datum: Sommer 2005
Dies war mein erster trip nach Norwegen, dem entsprechend war ich vor Ort auch noch etwas unerfahren und wusste nich recht wie ich fischen sollte und vor allem, der Fjord war muss ich sagen auch nicht gerade der beste und Fischreicheste was mir andere Angler erzählten.
Nachdem ich beim schweren Pilken nur magere Fänge erlangen konnte, beschloss ich es in Ufernähe auf Dorsche Polacks usw zu versuchen in ca20m Wassertiefe und Pilkern bzw Zockern bis 35Gramm(Heringsfarbe) an einer Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht -40Gramm, die Drills sollten schliesslich auch spass machen. Nach einigen Dorschen und Polacks knallte es auf einmal mächtig in der Ruten, so das ich erst garnicht wusste was los ist. Nach einem langen ordentlichen Drill(Zeit kann ich garnicht einschätzen, war viel zu konzentriert auf den Drill), wo die Bremse eigentlich dauerhaft am durchlaufen war, kam mir ein Leng entgegen mit einer Länge von 1,10m. Das war echt ein super Drill der ebensoviel spass gebracht hat und vor allem habe ich damit nicht gerechnet, dem entsprechend war meine Rute auch viel zu leicht um anständig gegenzuhalten, was sich beim nächsten Drill als verhängnis zeigte.
Es ging mir mit grosser Wahrscheinlichekit wieder ein Leng beim drillen unter das Boot und weg war er,schade aber ich habe mich über den einen auch schon sehr gefreut.Gruss Lasse und viel spass beim lesen:m


----------



## sebbert (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Ich weiss es noch als ware is gestern. Ich war mit zwei Freunden in Schottland unterwegs um in einem der unzaehligen Wald Locks Forellen nachzustellen. Wir waren schon gut vier Stunden am See und nichts tat sich. Bei mir war dann langsam auch die Geduld am Ende und aus lustlosingkeit, oder vielmehr Trotz, ich wollte ja ein anderes Loch ausprobieren, die anderen Beiden aber nicht, hab ich einfach einen kleinen bronze farbenen Spinner an meine Leine gebunden und lustlos durch die Gegend geworfen. Die Wuerfe kamen meist einem Seerosen Feld recht nache. Auf einmal wiederstand, die Rute bog sich und es sah erst so aus, als ob ich sie Seerosen gehackt hatte. Dachten die beiden anderen auch, lachen kurz und fischten weiter. Das Schreien der Bremse brachte mir dann wieder aufmerksamkeit und keine 10 minuten spaeter einen wunderschoenen Hecht von 80cm Laenge. Der Spinner sass genau im Mundwinkel und nur so entkam die 20er Schur den scharfen Zaehnen. Wir blieben dann noch zwei stunden und konnten noch zwei weitere Hechte, wenn auch nur kleinere (40cm) stellen bevor es dann zum naechsten Loch und den ersehnen Forellen ging.

Danke fuer lesen. Sebastian


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

So,nun bin ich aber dran|uhoh:

Letztes Jahr beim Barschspinnern-Ich habe eine Rute mit -8Wg ,12 monoschnur gefischt.
Nach einigen kleineren Barschen,konnte ich den nächsten Biss verzeichnen.Dieser war aber knallhart und mir wurde gleich klar,das es sich um einen großen Esox handeln mußte.Er zog gleich etwa 50m Schnur in einen ab.Ich konnte nur die Rute halten,und hoffen ,das die Schnur hält.In etwa 50m Entfernung zeigte er einen tollen drill,und zog etwa 30m weitere Schnur ab.Diese wurde langsam immer weniger auf meiner Spule.Zum Glück,kam er dann nach gefühlten 2 h auf 10m heran. Nach einigen weiteren kürzeren Fluchtversuchen ,konnte ich Ihn auf etwa 5m vom Ufer entfernt drillen.Dabei konnte ich den großen "Esox" zum ersten mal sehen,und traute meinen Augen kaum.Es war kein Esox,sondern ein Spiegler in toller Größe.Nach etwa weiteren gefühlten 30min. konnte ich Ihn Keschern.:vik:.Der Karpfen hatte nicht gebissen,sondern ich hatte Ihn an der Schwanzwurzel gehakt|bigeyes!Jetzt wurde mir auch klar,woher er diese Kraft genommen hat!Kurz auf die Uhr geschaut,und konnte feststellen,das der Drill etwa 30min gedauert hat.Solange hatte ich bisher keinen Fisch drillen müssen.Kurz gemessen-Maßband zeigte 73cm an|bigeyes.Wow!Es war echt ein tolles Erlebnis-Es war Warnsinn,wie sich meine Rute in der c-Aktion verbeugte:l.im nachhinein muß ich sagen,das dies einer -wenn nicht  sogar der beste-Drill gewesen ist.

Natürlich durfte Kuno der killerkarpfen wieder schwimmen-Ehrensache-oder


Bis bald 

stefan|wavey:


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Nun meld ich mich auch mal zu meinem verrückten (Fast-)Fang.
Es ist schon ein paar Jahre her, als ich in einem Vereinssee mit einer 5m Bologneserute auf Rotaugen aus war. Als Vorfach war ein 0,14 Schnürchen montiert. Ich achtete einen Augenblick nicht auf meine Pose und da war die Rolle auch schon ziemlich leer. Zunächst rechnete ich mit einem kapitalen Karpfen, doch als der Fisch in Ufernähe kam entpuppte er sich als etwa 1,5m langer Stör! Der Fisch war erstaunlich ruhig, und drehte gemütlich seine Bahnen unter der Rutenspitze, lies sich allerdings nicht vom Grund lösen. Dies ging auch etwa 3,5h gut, doch dann ist er doch nervös geworden, und das mittlerweile völlig verdrallte Vorfächlein hatte das zeitliche gesegnet. Die Enttäuschung über den verlorenen Fisch, sowie der Muskelkater waren natürlich riesig. Trotzalledem war das eine sehr interessante Zitterpartie.

Schöne Grüße aus'm Schwarzwald und always tight lines wünscht euch euer 
Daniele


----------



## Sherminator (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Na dann will ich auch mal!
Das verrückteste erlebnis was ich hatte war noch in meinen Anfängen.
Ich war mit meinen Großelter mal wieder an einem Forellenteich
und hatte 2 Ruten im Wasser liegen einen mit Pose und eine mit Wasserkugel.
Meinen kleinen Travel Rod grad ma 1,65m lang und mit einer 18er schnuer versehen dümpelte ca 15m an einer recht tiefen stelle vor sich hin und da sich nichts tat ging ich mal zum nachbarn um ihm ein bisschen auf die Finger zu schaun.
Ich war gerade ganz vertieft als auf einmal mein Opa meinte: Junge wennde nicht aufpasst ist Deinen Angel gleich weg.
Als ich mich umdrehte sah ich das die Rute bereits bis zur rolle im Wasser lag und drauf und dran war im See zu verschwinden.
Ich also schnell hingehechtet und sie noch zu packen gekriegt als dann dann anschlug bog sie sich schon verdächtig stark aber jung und ungestüm wie man da noch was kurbelte ich was das zeug hielt.
Als ich dann aber merkte das ich es ruhiger angehen lassen sollte weil sonst entweder gerät oder schnur aufgeben ließ ich mir zeit und wurde belohnt auf ende des filigranen aufbaus hing ein ganz beachtlicher ca 10 pfund schwerer Karpfen |bigeyes.
Er fand die Maden Mais kombi wohl recht verlockend und hatte herzhaft inhaliert. Die umstehenden gucken auch etwas verdattert drein.
Die Rute habe ich immernoch aber sie findet nurnoch einsatz zum köfi fischen !

Petri


----------



## Master Hecht (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

In meinen früheren Schwarzanglerseiten war ich mal wieder an der Wapel, in der wie sich noch herausstellen sollte große Forellen drin. Das wusste ich aber noch nicht als ich da war, weil die Wapel an den meisten Stellen nur 20cm tief war und ich bisher immer nur 10cm Barsche überlisten konnte. Meine Rute eine die ich geschenkt bekommen hatte war schon zweimal durchgebrochen, aber ich hab sie immer wieder repariert, also fischte ich mal wieder mit Blinker an einer tieferen Stelle und urplötzlich wurde der Blinker sowas von weggeknallt und meine Rute brach erneut, doch trotzdem konnte ich den Überltätet noch fassen, es war eine riesige 4kg Bachforelle. 

mfg Master HEcht


----------



## andy-fish (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hallo erstmals,
ich wollte dann mal erzählen was ich für ein Anfängerglück hatte.
Übrigens ich hab mein Angelschein erst seit letztem Jahr. Während meines Lehrgangs hatte ich aber große Lust angeln zu gehen. Also beschloss ich mit einem Kumpel zu einem Tümpel zu gehen. (Dort hatte ich schon kleine Rotaugen und Stichlinge gefangen). Die tiefste Stelle schätzte ich auf 1,5m. Gefischt hatte ich mit einer Spinnrute die ich mit einer Pose montiert hatte. Auf meiner Rolle hatte ich eine 0.20 Schnur und ein 18ner Haken. Als Köder nahm ich dann ein Maisstückchen das auf dem Boden lag(bestimmt von einem anderen Schwarzangler vor mir|supergri). Nach ca. 2min bewegte sich meine Pose ein wenig und darauf schlug ich an. Nach dem Anschlag fühlte ich aber heftigen Widerstand im Gegensatzt zum vorsichtigen Biss. Naja nach ca. 5-10 min hatte ich den Fisch mit meinem Kollegen zusammen ausgedrillt und mit der Hand gelandet. Erstaunlich das ein 0.10ner Vorfach wenn überhaupt eine 2,5 kg schwere Karausche ausgehalten hat. Danach waren wir dann happy:vik:


----------



## Flyfisher1 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Am 4. April 2009, der Arbeitseinsatz war um 13 Uhr beendet und ich hatte meine Bratwurst, die der Verein nach jedem Einsatz spendet verzehrt, da dachte ich bei mir was machst du mit dem angefangenen Nachmittag, könntest ja mal fischen gehen. Das wäre doch genau die Gelegenheit, die neue 2-3 er Fliegenrute, die noch im Auto lag, wie ich sie an der Post abgeholt hatte, einmal aus zu probieren. Aber wie meist im April war das Wasser noch sehr hoch und da es Tags' zuvor geregnet hatte, auch noch ziemlich braun. Also  nichts für eine 2-3 er Rute, die ich mehr für das leichte Trockenfischen und unbeschwerte Nyphen, gekauft hatte. Um aber in dem tosenden Wasser überhaupt eine Chance auf einen Fisch zu haben, musste zumindest eine beschwerte Nymphe an das knotenlos verjüngte Vorfach angebunden werden. Also band ich eine Woolybuggernymphe mit einer 1,8g Beschwerung an mein Vorfach. Mit gemischten Gefühlen warf ich Diesen also in die wallenden Fluten. Die leichte Rute bog sich sofort beängstigend bis zur Mitte des Blanks durch. Ich dachte noch, das war wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen und wollte gerade die Schnur wieder einstrippen um ein zu packen, als sich die Rutenspitze noch weiter durchbog, um gleich wieder zurück zu schnellen. Was war passiert, eine Forelle hatte gebissen und durch ihren Zug die Rute weiter gespannt. Das Rückgrat der Rute war allerdings so ausgezeichnet, dass sie sich wieder streckte und dabei die Forelle anschlug. Ich musste lachen und dachte, na das geht ja prima, da brauchst du ja in Zukunft nur noch bei Hochwasser fischen gehen und die Fische schlagen sich automatisch an. Das wiederholte sich noch zweimal, war also kein Zufall. Da man nur drei Forellen entnehmen darf, packte ich ein und fuhr schmunzelnd nach Hause. Dies zeigte mir wie so oft, dass nur qualitativ hochwertiges Gerät beim Angeln richtig glücklich macht.


----------



## arnulf (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

meine Story:

Über Christi Himmelfahrt war ich in Cadzand, Holland, an einem schönen Kanal, der voll sein soll von Aalen.
Ich war dort mit einem Kumpel, da ich eigentlich nicht nur zum Angeln hingefahren war, hatte ich nicht meine gesamte Angelausrüstung dabei.
Also, direkt am ersten Tag, eine Rute auf Grund mitm Wurm. Bissanzeiger dran, und zurücklehnen, Sonne genießen.
Zweite Rute ausgepackt, leichte Spinnrute. Ich hatte gehört im Kanal sollte es Zander geben. Ok, Spinner drauf und ordentlich gespinnt. 2 Stunden später - nichts. Weder auf Grund noch auf den Spinner. 
Dann hab ich die Spinnrute auchnoch auf Grund gelegt, mitm Wurm dran.
Aalglocke dran - zurücklehnen. Nichts.
Mein Kumpel neben mir, kein Angler , genießt die Sonne.
Ich sag zu ihm: "Hoffentlich fang ich keinen Karpfen, hab nur nen mikrigen Kescher dabei,und hab nochnie wirklich einen gefangen. Stell dir mal vor der schluckt den Haken tief!"
4 Stunden später, die Sonne ist auf dem Weg nach unten.
Nichts, flaute.
Klar, Angler brauchen Geduld, aber das wurd mir dann auf zu doof. Ich die Spinnrute eingeholt, Pose drauf, und nen 12er Maishaken mit Mais. Ich wollte wenigstens nochmal die Pose untergehn sehn. Rotfedern hatte ich genug springen sehn.
1 Stunde später- nichtmal ne Rotfeder!
Spinnrute eingeholt, Pose vor mich ins Wasser gelegt, sodass die Strömung die Pose nicht wegtreibt, und wieder zurückgelehnt.
Kopfhörer auf, mein Kumpel passt auf die Ruten auf.
Nach 15 Minuten - Turbolenzen im Fußbereich. Meine Spinnrute am hin und her fliegen. Ich direkt aufgesprungen und die Rute gegriffen. Ich dreh mich um, um meinem Kumpel zu sagen er soll den Kescher holen. Was macht er? Er schläft tief und fest - super Wache! 
Egal, ein Tritt und schon war er wach. Ich drill den Fisch, dann - plötzlich - ein riesiger glänzender Schein an der Oberfläche. Mein Kumpel direkt nen Schreikampf.
" WAS WAR DAS?!"
"Ein Karpfen...."
Nunja, ich steh da und Drill mit ner 2,10 Spinnrute nen Karpfen, mein Kumpel mit nem 40 cm Kescher.
Er fragt:"Warum wackelt die Rute so? N' Zitteral?"
Nein, ich war es. Geschockt, aus Angst vor dem was kommen sollte. Nach 15 Minuten Kampf hatte ich das schöne Viech endlich am Ufer. Nun das eigentliche Problem! Wie den Fisch landen?
Das war nicht ganz so einfach, aber nach 4 Versuchen war dann auch der Karpfen im Netz. Ich wusste garnicht wie sehr sich Kescher biegen können.
Ich in Panik, schnell den Haken gelöst ,n' Foto gemacht und direkt wieder ab ins Wasser. Schätze das schöne Fischlein so auf 50 cm. Nicht besonders groß, aber dafür das er auf Pose und mit einem viel zu kleinem Kescher gefangen wurde ein ganz besonderer Fang.
Ich hab die halbe Stunde danach noch gezittert wie sonst was.


gruß
Arnulf


----------



## MajorRush (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

hallo

es war an einem freitag mittag, meine frau und ich überlegten was wir essen wollen und entschieden uns spontan runter zum fluss zu gehen ( ca 20m von unserem haus in lettland entfernt ).
dort kann man normalerweise sehr gut barsche fangen, also rein in die latschen , rein in die jacke , ab in die garage und die angel mit wobbler in die hand
die rute is eine lettische mit einem wurfgewicht von 5 bis 15 g für 7 ls , dass sind rund 10 euro
die gleiche rute hatte ich damals schon einmal und sie brach bei einem barsch von 450g 
also könnt ihr euch denken was das für eine qualität ist 
ich warf den wobbler einmal auf , macht 2 kurbelumdrehungen und auf einmal knallte es in der rute ---> der fisch war gehakt
ich merke das es was großes war und lies mir sehr lange zeit mit dem landen , weil als damals die rute gebrochen ist , klatsche sie so extrem auf meine finger , dass sie ne weile geschwollen waren
kurz vorm landen rutsche meine frau mit dem kescher aus und stand im eiskalten wasser , ok für die landung war es gut aber der rest war nich so gut
als ich ihr den kescher abnahm sah ich erst einmal das es ein lachs war der ein gewicht von rund 3 kg hatte
ich wunder mich  wie eine rute bei 450g bricht und bei 3 kg standhält
naja mittlerweile ist die rute auch gebrochen und liegt im müll
im anhang seht ihr den wobbler , meine latschen und den lachs 

liebe grüße 
ricardo


----------



## cHHristian (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

In meinem Urlaub in Ostfriesland vor ca. 5 Jahren, da hatte ich gerade so richtig mit dem angeln erst begonnen. Und ich wollte mal gerne eine Stippe haben, dann im Angelladen vor Ort ein Top Gerät gefunden: 3m Stippe für 2,95€ :-D
Hinter unserem Ferienhaus hatten wir so einen kleinen Fluss (höchstens 1,5m breit) der zum großen Meer führte (so heißt dort ein See). Abends saßen ich mein Bruder also hinter Haus an diesem kleinen Fluß der auch nur 50cm tief war und angelten mit der neuen Stippe. Mit Fischen haben wir nicht wirklich gerechnet, sah einfach nicht danach aus, als wenn dort überhaupt etwas beißen würde.
Naja irgendwann einfach mal die Stippe aus der Hand gelegt und plötzlich gab es nur einen kräftigen Ruck und die Stippe "flog" (ich glaub die wog auch nur 50g bei ihren 3m) Richtung Wasser. Ich konnte sie dann gerade eben noch erreichen und festhalten und drillte dann völlig überfordert mit diesem Gerät eine ca. 40cm große Brasse.
Zum Glück hatten wir einen Kescher da, so dass wir sie dann schnell landen konnten.
Ich kann mich heute noch drüber amüsieren, dass diese Stippe das ausgehalten hat, dachte eigentlich die bricht sofort.
mfg ch


----------



## avoelkl (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Ist jetzt bestimmt schon 15 Jhare her. Da war ich im Angelurlaub an der Wiesent in der fränkischen Schweiz. Angelte mit einer Hardy # 4-5 Fliegenrute, einem 0,12er Vorfach und einer kleinen Trockenfliege auch Forellen. Als meine Trockenfliege von der Strömung unter Wasser gezogen wurde und sozusagen unfreiwillig sich in einen Streamer verwandelte, das biss eine Forelle die leider etwas groß war.
Nach langen 45 min. Drill bzw. dem Fisch hinterherlaufen konnte eine Angelkollege die stramme Regenbogen keschern. Sie hatte 8,5 Pfund und 65 cm und hängt seit dem präpariert über der Küchentür .

Ein anderes mal ging ich in Schweden zum Barschblinkern. Leichte Rute mit 5-30gr. Wurfgewicht und 2,70m Länge. Kleiner Meps und 0,25 Mono. Nach einigen Würfen rumste es in der Rute gewaltig und der Fisch (eindeutig keine Barsch) zog mir bei der ersten Flucht bestimmt an die 50 Meter Schnur von der Rolle. Nach langem hin und her konnte der Hecht gelandet werden. Hatte ca. 90 cm und durfte danach wieder Schwimmen. Wollte ja Barsche |supergri und keine Hechte :m

Irgendwie habe ich bisher die meisten großen Fische mit viel zu leichtem Gerät gefangen oder auch viele schon verloren.

Grüße


----------



## spinnanggler95 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hallo, ich war mal mit meiner spinne los.
der köder war ein kleiner twister auf barsch. Eig. wollte ich ein paar kleine Barsche fangen.
Ich stand neben dem Vater meines Freundes, der mit der Pose einen Barsch nach den anderen fing.
dann fing er auch noch einen schönen karpfen von guten 4 kilo.
ich dachte mir nur, warum habe ich mir nicht meine posenrute eingepackt, schade!
Nach 2 Stunden ohne Biss rief auf einmal mein Freund, der ein paar meter weiter am wasser stand, er rief FISCH!!!
Ich rannte sofort hin und durfte den ca. 40 cm großen Barsch keschern.
dann fragte mich der vater meines freundes, ob ich seine posenrute haben wollte, um auch mal einen fisch zu fangen, ich willigte natürlich ein.
Und dann durfte ich auch meinen ersten fisch fangen, es war ein kleiner barsch
Nach weiteren 2 stunden ohne weiteren biss nahm ich wieder meine spinnrute.
direkt nach dem ersten zupfen meines twisters war die rute krumm. Ich dachte erst an einen riesen hecht an meiner 2-7gr rute.
ich drillte ca. 20 min. als ich das erste mal den fisch erkennen konnte, es war ein schuppi.
nach weiteren 10 min. konnten wir den fisch keschern ein ca. 10 kilo schwerer karpfen nahm sich den twister voll.
ein tolles gefühl war das...
mfg felix


----------



## FreeLee (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Mittlerweilie ist es 5 Jahre her,

an einem meiner Vereinsseen war ich damals mit dem Ruderboot unterwegs, ein paar schöne Barsche ärgern. Bis dahin gab es nie besondere Vorkommnisse. Die Barsche hielten sich zwischen überhängenden oder versunkenen Bäumen versteckt, aber mit Twistern, Gummifischen oder der altehrwürdigen Banjo-Elritze war es immer möglich, schöne dicke Barsche dort zu fangen.

So auch an diesem Tag. Aus Freude über zum Teil schon halsbrechererische Drills fiel meine Wahl schon früh auf eine 2,70 Meter Rute mit 5 - 25 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Auf der heckgebremsten Rolle war eine 25er Monofile Schnur augespult, und sonst nichts, kein Stahlvorfach, noch nicht mal ein Karabinerwirbel. Als Köder diente in dem Moment ein weißer 7-Gramm Twister.

Während ich fröhlich am Barsche drillen war, und auch schon einige schöne Fische an Board habe gab es, wie so oft, einen kräftigen Ruck in der Rute. Barsch - klar! Also ordentlich hart rangenommen und versucht, den Kollegen ans Boot zu bekommen. Mein Gegenüber sah das etwas anders und gab erstmal Gummi Richtung Grund. Ich wollte noch nicht an einen Hecht glauben, schließlich war ich ja auf Barsche aus, und `ohne Vorfach geht das ja gaaar nicht!´ In Gedanken malte ich mir schon die gekonnte Handlandung eines dicken 2Kilobarsches aus...

Der Fisch zeigte sich lange nicht, und meine Hoffnungen auf einen großen Barsch, wichen der Anspannung, einen großen Hecht an völlig unterlegenem Gerät zu haben. In der Vergangenheit ging das schon oft schief...

Nach mindestens zwei gefühlten Ewigkeiten zeigte sich dann der Fisch neben dem Boot. Wer hätte das gedacht, ein Hecht, und was für einer. Zrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... da war er auch schon wieder abgetaucht. Ich glaube, den Fang dieses Fisches habe ich der Tatsache zu verdanken, dass ich damals wie besessen so ein "Bass Trophy" Spiel gedattelt hab, und dadurch wußte, wie weit man eine Bremse aufdrehen kann.

So stand ich dann da im Boot, die Heckbremse bis zum Anschlag auf und den Finger auf der Spule, um wenigstens etwas Druck aufbauen zu können. Die Knie wurden immer weicher. Es dauerte bestimmt eine halbe Stunde, bis der Hecht endlich aufgegeben hat, bzw. bis ich mich getraut habe, ihn ins Boot zu hiefen.

Den Twister hatte er "mit spitzen Lippen" erwischt, der Bleikopf mit der Schlaufe dran, ragte zum Glück noch aus dem Maul heraus.

Als ich mich wieder etwas gesammelt hatte, mußte ich feststellen, das meine ohnehin schon alte Schnur, jetzt völlig fertig war. Die Spule war voll mit Perücken, die wohl durch die Dehnung entstanden sind.

Tonnage des Hechtes: 99 cm (nein, für die 100 hat´s nicht gereicht) und 7,5 Kilo!

Seit dem fische ich auch auf Barsche mit einer Geflochtenen...


----------



## Dettmän (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hallo

Darf ich hier auch eine Geschichte schreiben, und habe die  Möglichkeit auf den gewinnen? weil im Text was von Altmember steht.

Gruß Dettmän


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

So, hier jetzt mal meine Geschichte: Eigentlich wollte ich KöFis mit Maden fangen am 12er Haken und ner 0,20er Forellenmono doch dann kam ein Karpfen von 70 cm und 5kg. Spannend an einer Forellen-Telerute mit 15 gr Wurfgewicht und einer recht kleinen Forellenrolle. Mein Freund der schon den Kescher bereithielt bekam die Krise als die straffe Schnur vom Wind anfing zu sirren doch nach gefühlten 2 Stunden (es waren zwar nur 10 Minuten) war der Fisch endlich an Land#6. Eine Geschicht die ich gerne immer wieder erzähle.


----------



## Case (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Das ist die Sylvestergeschichte meines Vaters.

Es mag so ungefähr 20 Jahre her sein. 
Wir hatten das Winterangeln auf Hecht noch nicht so richtig für uns entdeckt.

Also angelten wir in der Donau hauptsächlich auf Weißfische und die damals
noch häufig anzutreffenden Äschen. Als ideales Gerät hatte sich eine 6m 
Stipprute ohne Rolle herausgestellt. Mit feiner Stachelschweinpose wurde am 
12er Vorfach Mais oder Rotwurm angeboten.

So auch an jenem 31.Dezember. 
Wir hatten uns getrennt, und jeder angelte einen Abschnitt der Donau ab. 
Der Schnee lag hoch, und mühsam kämpfte ich mich von Stelle zu Stelle.
An einem Bacheinlauf fing ich tatsächlich einen Brachsen und eine Äsche mit
über 40 cm. Damit hielt ich mich für den sicheren Sieger unseres immerwährenden
Familienduells. 

Das es obendrein noch recht kalt war, beschloss ich das Angeln abzubrechen
und vor meinem Vater etwas anzugeben. Also stapfte ich durch den Schnee
in Richtung des vereinbarten Treffpunktes. 

Schon von weitem sah ich meinen Vater auf seinem Futtereimer sitzen, irgend-
etwas dunkles, Großes vor sich liegen. Mein Traum vom Tagessieg zerplatzte.

Als ich näher kam, erkannte ich einen Karpfen. Und zwar einen der Größten
die wir bis dahin gefangen hatten. Er hatte 8 Pfund und wurde an jenem
Sylvestertag, bei wirklich niedrigen Temperaturen mit der Stippe und 12er 
Vorfach aus der Donau gezogen. Ein echter Sylvesterkarpfen.

Case


----------



## Dettmän (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Hier auch eine Geschichte von mir, viel Spaß damit! 


Das erste was mir an diesem Morgen auffiel, war mein eigener Gestank. Ich war am letzten abend, oder besser am sehr frühen Morgen ziemlich betrunken von einer Party in Hannover wiedergekehrt und nicht nur mein vorabendlicher Alkoholpegel sondern auch diese unglaubliche Hitze hatten dazu beigetragen, dass sich im Laufe der Nacht diese bittersüße Geruchsmischung zwischen Kotze und Schweiß im Zimmer verbreiten konnte. Nachdem ich also sämtlichen Schlaf aus den Augen gerieben hatte, schlurfte ich verträumt und leicht schwankend ins Bad, um mich mit einer kühlen Dusche für den restlichen Tag zu motivieren. Alles kam mir an diesem Morgen so unreal vor, die Spiegel wirkten wie diese Verzerrungsspiegel, ich konnte mich selbst gar nicht erkennen, und alles wirkte wie in einem Film, so zweidimensional. 

  Aber ich tat das als Katererscheinung ab und hoffte darauf, nach der Dusche einen klareren Kopf zu haben, damit ich wenigstens noch irgendwas heute unternehmen konnte, wo ich doch den halben Tag schon verschlafen hatte. Gerade als ich aus der Dusche und anschließend in mein Zimmer kam und mich anzuziehen, klingelte mein Handy. Es war mein Freund Sascha, der mich mehr oder weniger freundlich an unsere Verabredung erinnern wollte. Richtig, jetzt fiel es mir wieder ein, er hatte mich vor etwa drei Tagen, meine Wenigkeit wieder einmal in leicht angetrunkenem Zustand, dazu überreden können, einen Tag lang mit ihm angeln zu gehen. Angeln! Als hätte ich nicht besseres zu tun. So versuchte ich mich während des Telefonats irgendwie herauszureden mit meinem Kater, meinen anstehenden Hausaufgaben und schließlich sogar mit meiner Mutter, doch Sascha gab nicht auf, also verabredeten wir, dass er mich in einer Dreiviertelstunde abholen sollte. 

  Genervt legte ich auf und ließ mich noch einmal in mein gemütliches Bett fallen. Kaum berührte mein Kopf die Matratze, begab sich mein Hirn bereits erneut in einen leichten angenehmen Dämmerzustand. Ich wurde schlagartig wach, als eine riesen Ladung Wasser in meinem Gesicht landete. Nach einem kurzen Blinzeln öffnete ich die Augen und vor mir… lag ein riesiger See! Ich konnte es kaum glauben, hatte ich wirklich die gesamte Eineinhalbstundenfahrt verschlafen??? Hinter mir stand Sascha, natürlich ich hätte es mir denken können, mit einem Eimer in der Hand und grinste breit. 

  „Na endlich, wird ja auch langsam Zeit, du vergisst ja ganz warum wir hier sind. Deine Angel chillt da im Wasser rum und du passt nicht mal auf ob vielleicht mal was beißt!“ , tadelte er meine nicht vorhandene Anglermoral.  Verpennt antwortete ich: „Jaja, ich mach ja schon!“ und drehte mich auf die Seite, um einen Schluck Wasser aus der Flasche nehmen mir zu nehmen. 

  Plötzlich stieß mir Sascha seinen Fuß mit voller Wucht in den Rücken, ich verschluckte mich fast als Sascha nur mühsam hervorstieß: „Ey alter, guck dir das an!“ Langsam drehte ich mich um, und konnte nicht glauben was ich da vor mir sah. Ich kann es noch heute kaum glauben, geschweige denn einschätzen um was genau es sich bei diesem riesigen Lebewesen, dass da eben vor uns aus dem Wasser schoss, handelte. Es war etwa fünf Meter lang und hatte einen fleischigen Körper, ich würde ihn auf rund 100 Kilo schätzen. Er wirkte wie ein gewaltiger Fisch, doch seine Augen waren die eines intelligenteren Wesens. Nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde lang hatten wir Blickkontakt, und doch schaffte er es, mir in besagtem Augenblick zuzuzwinkern. Ja ihr habt richtig gehört, dieser Fisch oder was auch immer es war, zwinkerte mir zu. 

  „Hey! Hey! Wach auf, Junge, Sascha wartet unten auf dich und du bist noch nicht mal richtig angezogen! Man hier drin müffelts  ja wie im Pumakäfig!“ Die Stimme meiner Mutter riss mich gnadenlos aus meinen Riesenfisch- Träumen und ließ mich nicht vergessen, dass ich ja tatsächlich vorhatte, mich auf das unbekannte Terrain des Angelns zu begeben, wenn auch nicht ganz freiwillig.

  So zog ich mich schnell an, packte meine nötigsten Sachen und ging nach unten, wo Sascha schon ungeduldig auf mich wartete.“Da bist du ja endlich, dann kann es ja jetzt los gehen.“ Auf der zweistündigen Fahrt zu dem angeblich in Angeldingen vielversprechenden See erschienen mir immer wieder die Augen meines riesigen Traumfisches, und während Sascha mir irgendwelche Angeltaktiken aufzählte – wohl ein verzweifelter Versuch mir das stundenlange Warten an einem See mit überhöhtem Stechmückenaufkommen schmackhaft zu machen – ging mir ein Licht auf. Plötzlich wurde mir klar, mit wessen Augen mir mein Riesenfisch zugezwinkert hatte! Seine Augen waren von einem tiefen blaugrau mit grünen Sprenkeln und ich war in meinem Leben nur einem einzigen Menschen begegnet, der eine solche Augenfarbe besaß: meinem Vater. Er war vor etwa dreieinhalb Jahren gestorben und hatte in seinem Testament ausdrücklich auf einer Seebestattung bestanden. Er selbst war ein leidenschaftlicher Segler, Angler, Taucher und alles andere gewesen, was in irgendeiner Weise mit Wasser und den darin beheimateten Lebewesen zu tun hatte. Mich persönlich hatte er nie für eines dieser Aktivitäten begeistern können, aber vielleicht war das – und ich weiß es hört sich ein kleines bisschen paranoid an – eine Aufforderung, die er mir aus dem Jenseits über mein Unterbewusstsein vermitteln wollte, mich auch für andere Dinge als Fußball und Frauen zu interessieren. 

  Mithilfe dieser Erkenntnis verbreitete sich in mir nun nach und nach doch ein kleines Gefühl der Lust auf mein erstes Angelerlebnis. Eine ACDC- Cd später erreichten Sascha und ich nun endlich unser Ziel, schlugen unsere Zelte am Seeufer auf und holten unsere Angelutensilien aus dem Auto. 

Sascha stattete mich mit einer seiner Angeln aus, die wie er mir erklärte eine 3 Meter Feederrute ist mit einem Mosella Select Weissfisch Haken Gr. 16und einem 20g Futterkorb ausgestattet war, und versicherte mir, ich solle mir keine großen Hoffnungen machen, ich würde damit nur Kleinkrams fangen können. Aber für den Anfang meinte er würde das genügen, wir würden uns in dieser Nacht mit den von ihm gefangenen Fischen verpflegen. 

So zeigte mir Sascha nun, womit ich den Weissfisch am besten anlocken könnte und wie weit und tief ich die Angel auszuwerfen hatte, um überhaupt Chance auf einen Fang zu haben. Nachdem wir unsere Gerätschaften nun fangbereit gemacht hatte, setzten wir uns mit einem Bier ans Ufer und schwiegen vor uns hin. Ich musste mir langsam eingestehen, dass es etwas sehr idyllisches mit sich führte, hier in der Gesellschaft eines wirklich guten Freundes zu sitzen, zu trinken und auf das Wasser hinaus zu schauen. Doch während ich beinahe erneut wegdämmerte, holte Sascha einen Fisch nach dem anderen aus dem See. Ständig sprang er in freudiger Erregung auf und präsentierte mir stolz seinen Fang.

  Als ich nach gefühlten fünf Stunden auf die Uhr schaute und feststellen musste, dass erst eine Stunde vergangen war, und ich noch immer kein Glück gehabt hatte, beschloss ich mich nun doch meiner Müdigkeit hinzugeben und mir die Zeit mit einem kleinen Nachmittagsschläfchen zu versüßen. Ich legte mich zurück und bedeckte mein Gesicht mit meinem Sonnenhut, als Sascha plötzlich sagte: „Hey, nicht einschlafen, ich glaub du hast da was.“ Erstaunt schob ich meinen Hut zurück um mich selbst davon zu überzeugen, als Sascha aufstand, um sich zu meiner Angel zu bewegen. „ Oh man, wieder nur Kleinkrams, los mach schon, hol ihn ein!“

  Mühsam erhob ich mich und ergriff meine Angel, mit dem Vorhaben, mich Sascha zuliebe auch über den winzigen Fisch zu freuen, den ich da scheinbar an meinem Haken hatte. In genau diesem Moment attackierte ein Hecht meinen gefangenen Fisch, der sich dann in Schnur und Futterkorb verfing.  Sascha konnte mich gerade noch stützen, den der Fisch schien nicht wirklich in meinen Eimer umsiedeln zu wollen. Es brauchte meine ganze Körperkraft (die in der Tat nicht von besonders hohem Wert war), um dieses Geschöpf des Wassers zumindest über die Wasseroberfläche zu manövrieren. Und da war er – zwar nicht ganz mein Traumriesenfisch, aber doch ein ordentlicher Brecher! „Heilige Mutter Gottes!“, hörte ich Sascha neben mir ausrufen, „Das ist ein schöner Hecht der muss schon seine 70cm haben! Ich wusste nicht einmal, dass in diesem See überhaupt solch große Exemplare existieren! Los hol in ein!“ Verwirrt und unter starker Anstrengung beförderte ich meinen Fang in den Kescher, um ihn genauer zu begutachten. Nachdem es Sascha und mir gelungen war, ihn zumindest vom Haken zu lösen und in den Eimer zu hieven, klärte mein Freund mich – noch immer vollkommen perplex auf: „Mensch, hast du ein Schwein, angelst zum ersten Mal und fängst gleich einen Hecht! Der ist eigentlich viel zu schwer für die Angel die du da hast! Das ist echt fast ein Wunder mit dieser dünnen Schnur!“ 

  Den Rest des Abends verbrachten Sascha und ich damit immer wieder die Sekunden meines großen Fanges Revue passieren zu lassen, und darüber zu sinnieren, aus welchem Anlass es diesenKapitalen Fisch wohl an meinen Haken getrieben haben mochte.

  Gerade als wir am nächsten Morgen unsere Zelte abbauten und die letzten Sachen in den Wagen räumen wollten, entdeckte ich neben dem Eimer, in welchem sich noch immer mein Wahnsinnsfisch befand, einen kleinen Zahn, den wohl besagter Fisch verloren haben musste. 
Seit diesem Tag, fahre ich jedes zweite Wochenende mit meinem Freund Sascha raus an den See, und zusammen angeln wir Tag und Nacht, und während ich hier sitze, und diese Geschichte in meinen Computer tippe, baumelt um meinen Hals eine Kette, deren Anhänger in dem Zahn meines ersten und bisher letzten großen Fangs besteht.


----------



## Dennis_ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Juni*

Meine Geschichte ist zwar schon ein bisschen her
Ich war mit meinem Vater los 
Ich mit ner eigentlichen  Barschspinnrute -10 gr Wurfgewicht
wollte  auf Rotaugen Brassen etc. als Ködefisch für Hecht
Doch es tat sich nichts 
Nach ner halben Stunde wollte ich nachgucken ob alles in Ordnung ist und spürte einen Wiederstand ich dachte es wär eine große Brasse gewesen 
ich rief meinen Vater er kam und guckte von einer Brücke runter und sagte Hecht  
Nach 15 Minuten Drill mit einer 0.22 er Schnur  mit nem 14 Karpfenhaken und nem 16 er Vorfach habe ich den Hecht raus bekommen 
Es war mein erster Hecht
Er hatte 62 cm


----------

